# Photoshop CS v8.0 On Windows Vista "Not Responding"



## LucidStar (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, I know that maybe this has been posted before, but I have been working on this for over 7 hours and am quite frustrated. Whenever I try to open up Adobe Photoshop CS it goes about its business and then stops at "Reading Text Global Resources... Done" and the title of the window says "Adobe Photoshop CS (Not Responding)".
This is the details of the problem

Description:
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	AppHangB1
Application Name:	Photoshop.exe
Application Version:	8.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	3f8fad4d
Hang Signature:	9a52
Hang Type:	2048
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.2
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Hang Signature 1:	37cdc4efbbe6ff51978f03ce3e3287b4
Additional Hang Signature 2:	3b2d
Additional Hang Signature 3:	7590fd8c6f1bee7643a9cf98b7dd09b0
Additional Hang Signature 4:	9a52
Additional Hang Signature 5:	37cdc4efbbe6ff51978f03ce3e3287b4
Additional Hang Signature 6:	3b2d
Additional Hang Signature 7:	7590fd8c6f1bee7643a9cf98b7dd09b0


I am using Windows Vista Home Edition on a Compaq Presario C500 Notebook

If anyone can help, I would be so happy.


----------



## davius (May 12, 2008)

Can only get mine to work by checking the "Run this program as administrator" box
but then you have the pain of a security pop up every time you run it!


----------

